# Help!!! Need help with Mozart sonata piece breakdown



## fmuhidin (May 19, 2012)

Your goal is to identify where the following portions begin: the exposition (with its two themes), the development, and the recapitulation. Give the exact timings from this youtube video recording in your response. One hint - the exposition as a whole REPEATS in this example; so does the development-recapitulation section as a whole. Good luck!


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

I am curious as to whether you are asking this group to do your homework for you. 

Take the score, highlight the parts you deem to be exposition, mark each theme in a different colour, label what you deem to be the development, label what you see as the recapitulation. Get your teacher to assist you with this if you are unable to work it out for yourself. Make sure that you account for the repeats. If necessary photocopy the music so you can highlight the repeats too. Then, using your marked score work with the YouTube video recording (and other recordings) until you can hear what you see marked.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

We only learn from our experiences, fmuhidin. That is why you have to do as Moira instructs. You will not learn if someone else has the experience. 

Why not post your answer here when you have completed it?


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> We only learn from our experiences, fmuhidin. That is why you have to do as Moira instructs. You will not learn if someone else has the experience.
> 
> Why not post your answer here when you have completed it?


I feel so old. A few years ago I would have just done the homework.


----------



## pasido (Apr 2, 2012)

Passionate fan of Mozart's piano sonatas here. I can identity the thematic changes in his sonatas through intuition alone, because I've heard them so many times. That's real love for music


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

pasido said:


> Passionate fan of Mozart's piano sonatas here. I can identity the thematic changes in his sonatas through intuition alone, because I've heard them so many times. That's real love for music


Is that intuition or listening?


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Moira said:


> Is that intuition or listening?


Sounds like "unconscious competence" to me: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Four_stages_of_competence. There probably is an element of intuition in this, driven by, and based on, listening.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> Sounds like "unconscious competence" to me: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Four_stages_of_competence. There probably is an element of intuition in this, driven by, and based on, listening.


Yes. This makes sense. I have had these stages pointed out to me before but don't give them much thought. I am not a teacher by profession so I tend to relegate didactics information to the back of my brain storage.


----------



## Andy Loochazee (Aug 2, 2007)

Moira said:


> I am curious as to whether you are asking this group to do your homework for you.


I think you hit the nail right on the head here. People who can't be bothered to do their own homework, without making making even the slightest effort, aren't sufficiently interested in music to spend time on.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)




----------

